# MDA spoon



## Bob Apples (Jul 8, 2016)

By far the rarest and coolest item I've ever found.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 9, 2016)

What's the story on it?


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 9, 2016)

I found it in a silverware tray at a thrift store in Nebraska  for a quarter. Its S S officers . The only other one like that is in the Winchester museum.
 Value no idea but up there. I have a few other pieces as well.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow, that's quite the find for a thrift store cutlery tray!  I've found a WWII US Army Medical Corps dish in a thrift store once but those are really common because they were sold en masse as surplus.  
What makes you think it was used by an SS officer?  From what I can find online about that mark it was used by a branch of the government concerned with increasing factory output http://www.porcelainmarksandmore.com/resources/vocabulary/mdasda.php


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 9, 2016)

That's what the museum said, your article is very interesting.  Thanks


----------

